# Leaves touching the wall...



## Trebla781 (Mar 13, 2007)

Is it bad for the plants if they get to big that they are touching the walls in the growroom?


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

Not bad, but it can stem other problems for you....  when leaf surface stays in contact with other surfaces, there tends to be some stagnant water....  if you run into this you can add a fan, or correct the plants position...ie..LST, supercrop..etc....  if left unattended you can run into some nasty problems.... eace:


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 13, 2007)

i've never had any sorts of problems ever from my plants touching the walls... ever. As long as you don't have pests don't worry about it


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 13, 2007)

all my plants touch the wall and i dont have any problems. i also rotate the plants every day good luck with ur grow man peace


----------



## KADE (Mar 13, 2007)

man, I have 2 walls that are COATED with plants... nothing i can do.. these girls can't be moved.. too tall... they just keep reachin around and lookin for the light around the sides n keep gettin bigger... as long as you dont have a serious moisture buildup problem.. ur good to go.


----------



## Loneranger (Mar 28, 2007)

i try to avoid plant contact with any wall, why ? thats were the powdery mildew monster likes to lurk, So I avoidthis as much as possible


----------

